# Leaking Heki on A class



## Manxmaid (May 17, 2005)

We have a 2004 A class with a leaking Heki roof light, we returned to the dealers and reported the problem. The Heki has been replaced, the sealant was renewed last April yet once more we have a leak. The channel containing the flyscreen fills up and then water drips onto the table below. Our drive is level so we have tried parking on ramps to lift the rear of the vehicle but this hasn't solved the problem. Any advice or suggestions would be appreciated. TIA.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Is it condensation???


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi mm,

not a big job to reseal, trim off inside, unscrew rooflight. remove old sealant thoroughly, re-apply new sealant and refix. use a non setting sealant, apply enough to squeeze out and don't overtighten.
cheers
simon


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Some years ago we had a Pilote A class and had awful problems from new with leaks through a skylight installed by the dealer from new. They tried to sort it a number of times without success, eventually discovered that the wrong type of sealant had been used to seat it. Don't remember which one is correct but no doubt someone more knowledgeable will be along to advise.

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Before you go to the trouble of a complete reseal try removing the perforated covers and tightening the philips screws that secure the skylight. I found that after a period of time the sealant relaxes and all of the screws will tighten down and add more pressure to the sealant closing any minor gaps that may occur


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Hi Manxmaid I have recently had mine out and resealed it, Takes about 4 hours to strip it out clean off all the old sealant and clean the roof off. I know lots of people say use none setting sealant I always use bath type silicone used a whole tube on the job. A good amount on the helki as it is quite wide but don't get carried away. Then set down on the the roof.( I had taken the plexi-glass off the helki as I could then stand on the table to do the job). press it down until you can see the mastic coming from under the seal then stop and go and have a cup of tea. You will need one by then. Replace the inside part and tighten down. I then use masking tape About 3/8" away from the edge of the heki on the roof and on the edge of the heki and put a bead all around the edge. you can then run a wet finger around the seal to smooth it the carefully pull of the tape to leave a nice clean finish. I have done it this way on caravans and campers once done it wont leak again Andy.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Manxmaid, most use the wrong sealant,so remove / reseal using a LOW MODULUS sealant.Very important to use the low and not high mod stuff as it will not stick to plastic.You will know if the wrong stuff was used because it will peel off easily.Also check the roof seals because water could be getting in anywhere and only finding the vent to get out.(you probably eliminated this by parking on ramps )
terry
if unsure about the sealant you are using do a double seal with a different sealant ie one 1 inch inside the other say low mod then GP mastic just inside that


----------

